
The Republican Waterloo - nafizh
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/03/the-republican-waterloo/520833/?utm_source=twb&amp;single_page=true
======
draw_down
Media liberals would like to believe the Republican party is imploding. (These
are the same people who spent a year ridiculing the possibility of a Trump
presidency, because they were so certain they would destroy him in an
election.) Unfortunately, it appears reality has other ideas, given that
Republicans control nearly everything above the municipal level.

I'm not saying I like it, I'm just saying that's how it is.

~~~
siidooloo
David Frum isn't a liberal.

